# I Bought An Xterra . . .



## ez2cdave

Well, I've been "on the fence", for a while, about buying a smaller, more economical 4X4 to replace my 1992 5.0L Bronco XLT . . . 

I just picked up a CLEAN 2004 Nissan XTERRA SE 3.3L V-6 4X4, with 112,000 miles ( I just got the timing belt changed, 2 days ago ) . . . She's Thermal Red Metallic w/ Gray interior and gets 20 mpg hwy @ 70 mph, compared to the 12 mpg hwy of the Bronco.

Next mods are installing a "LOKKA" in the Front Differential and changing over to Manual Locking Hubs. Then, I'll be installing a larger radiator from the Supercharged XTERRA model, along with a DERALE 13403 (37,000 lb) Transmission cooler & auxiliary fans. The last major mod will be to replace the rear factory LSD with an upgraded "super-packed" unit, to increase the "breakaway-torque" of the differential. It has the Towing pkg. w/ factory 4.90 gears, front & rear.


----------



## sand flea

That's a great beach ride. I've had mine for almost 10 years now.


----------



## moose22dog

Your going to love it!! They are hands down best "bang for your buck 4x4" . I have an 08 off road and its 100% stock, and a beast on the beach!! :beer:
Enjoy moose


----------



## SeaPA

Clean ride for sure. They should have named that body style Bronco the Ford Tank! That Nissan will run forever especially since you took care of the belt already.


----------



## ez2cdave

The next mods will be installing the manual locking hubs and getting the "LOKKA" front differential installed.
*
http://xterranation.org/showthread.php?4679-How-To-Lokk-and-Drop-Your-Front-Diff-%28Front-Lokka-and-Diff-Drop-Bushings-Install*


----------



## Alexy

They are great bone stock.


----------



## ez2cdave

How the LOKKA works . . .

This is a Lock-Right unit, but the LOKKA is the same design and functions similarly.


----------



## HStew

bought my 2006 X used ..was the right decision


----------



## ez2cdave

HStew said:


> bought my 2006 X used ..was the right decision


I had been doing a lot of research, before deciding on the Xterra. I'm happy that I did !


----------



## moose22dog

Not a beach pix but here she is before a bath,after some mudding...


----------



## Byron/pa

Yup.........great trucks.


----------



## WDinarte

question guys... I have the rear-track Nissan XT, can those guys turn into 4x4 ?... IF yes we are talking on $$$$ big $ ?....


----------



## nissan11

WDinarte said:


> question guys... I have the rear-track Nissan XT, can those guys turn into 4x4 ?... IF yes we are talking on $$$$ big $ ?....




Negative, ghost rider. 


The amount of work required to turn a 2x4 truck into a 4x4 truck is overwhelming. It would be much easier to trade in for a 4x4 model. Another member of my nissan offroad club as done it but it is expensive and not for the average mechanic.


----------



## nissan11

Might as well turn this into a Nissan pic thread...


----------



## sharkslayer89

that is the ugliest "truck" I have ever seen. :--|


----------



## nissan11

Thank you. Its a little too tough for most people, so you aren't alone in your feeling of demasculinity.


----------



## sharkslayer89

Bet you wont say that to my face tough guy!


----------



## nissan11




----------



## Byron/pa

The frontier's are really cool trucks, my girlfriend is looking into one...........She finally got rid of the Taco and likes the Nissans..........an updated pic of my Xterra;


----------



## Mingham

Xterra and the Frontier look great. I had a 95 pathfinder that would not stop. I think I pulled a suburban a few miles down Carolina Beach many many years ago now. How does the truck ride with the rack on the front? I currently have a 15 taco and was wondering if it would put to much weight on the front end considering I have a 6 hour drive to OBX or 4 to Wilmington. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Byron/pa

Mingham said:


> Xterra and the Frontier look great. I had a 95 pathfinder that would not stop. I think I pulled a suburban a few miles down Carolina Beach many many years ago now. How does the truck ride with the rack on the front? I currently have a 15 taco and was wondering if it would put to much weight on the front end considering I have a 6 hour drive to OBX or 4 to Wilmington. Thank you in advance.


I do not think you'd notice any difference at all in the ride or handling...


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Thanks for the post, Dave
having just sold my Jeep XJ, I am now looking for another decent 4x4
and could not find much info on the Xterra as a beach buggy.
This sort of swings my vote thata way.
Is there a year or model that may be better or worse than others ???
Here in Central Florida, the 2003 to 2008 models are running about $3500.
I have zero mehcanical skills so modifying a rig is out of the question.....
I can however, build all the stuff that bolts onto the bone stock frame.
I have an '08 Dodge Durango 2x2 and love it with the exception of the
two huge blind spots in the front - - - was considering the Durango 4x4
but now will try to find an Xterra to test drive and go from there.
Thanks again for the post !!


----------



## Byron/pa

Do not buy a 2004 - 2008 Xterra regardless of how good of a seal it may be ..............google " nissan xterra complaints"


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Great Information, Byron !! I never thought to google "complaints".
I was looking at the reviews on the positive side.
There is a white 2003 4x4 in Orlando that I REALLY like but has way high mileage for the price. (and he is holding firm).
*2003 Nissan Xterra XE--good condition--6 cylinders--automatic--4wd--odometer: 180,000: $3100.00*
Seems like our automobiles have good and not so good years and just plain rotten years.
Volkswagon owners are having a really hard time with the newer VW Beetles with the plastic stuff falling off.

Thank you !!


----------



## nissan11

BarefootJohnny said:


> Great Information, Byron !! I never thought to google "complaints".
> I was looking at the reviews on the positive side.
> There is a white 2003 4x4 in Orlando that I REALLY like but has way high mileage for the price. (and he is holding firm).
> *2003 Nissan Xterra XE--good condition--6 cylinders--automatic--4wd--odometer: 180,000: $3100.00*
> Seems like our automobiles have good and not so good years and just plain rotten years.
> Volkswagon owners are having a really hard time with the newer VW Beetles with the plastic stuff falling off.
> 
> Thank you !!



I don't consider that to be high mileage for the price. The 3.3 liters are great motors and far capable of surpassing 300k miles with basic maintenance (timing belt, pulleys and tensioner change, valve cover gasket replacement, etc)


----------



## nissan11

Mingham said:


> Xterra and the Frontier look great. I had a 95 pathfinder that would not stop. I think I pulled a suburban a few miles down Carolina Beach many many years ago now. How does the truck ride with the rack on the front? I currently have a 15 taco and was wondering if it would put to much weight on the front end considering I have a 6 hour drive to OBX or 4 to Wilmington. Thank you in advance.



Another benefit of the 1st gen nissans is that they have torsion bars instead of springs for front suspension. It is very easy to tighten the t-bars to raise the front of the truck slightly and make it handle front weight better. I have a winch, steel front bumper AND regularly haul $200+ lbs on a front rack with no problem. 

Of course, anytime you adjust the torsion bars you will need an alignment if you leave them in that setting.


----------



## nissan11

Byron/pa said:


> Do not buy a 2004 - 2008 Xterra regardless of how good of a seal it may be ..............google " nissan xterra complaints"



What is wrong with a 2004? The 2nd generation xterras started in 2005.


----------



## twbranch

nissan11 said:


> What is wrong with a 2004? The 2nd generation xterras started in 2005.


Yea I did as he said and googled....2004 isn't a problem as far as I can tell!


----------



## ez2cdave

You are correct . . . The 2nd Generatrion XTERRA's have the radiator problem that destroys the transmission, not the 1st Generation ( 1999 - 2004 ).

If you buy a 2nd Gen, I suggest totally bypassing the integral automatic transmission cooler in the radiator, just to be safe. DERALE makes some excellent units.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Byron/pa

nissan11 said:


> What is wrong with a 2004? The 2nd generation xterras started in 2005.


My bad .............


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Hey Dave,
have you had a chance to take your Xterra into any kind of sand yet ?
how did it perform on the interstate ?
anything you are pleased or not pleased with ?
I'm still looking for a '03/04 4x4model


----------



## ez2cdave

BarefootJohnny said:


> Hey Dave,
> have you had a chance to take your Xterra into any kind of sand yet ?
> how did it perform on the interstate ?
> anything you are pleased or not pleased with ?
> I'm still looking for a '03/04 4x4model


Yes, I drive it offroad on the weekends. Nothing like soft beach sand yet, but I haven't had any issues, especially with the LOKKA in the front differential, along with Warn HD manual locking hubs, and the re-packed LSD ( Limited Slip Differential ) out back, which provides "real" 4-wheel drive. Interstate driving is great. 

At a steady 70 mph cruise, it gets 19 - 19.5 mpg on the interstate. My only complaint is that I wish it had a little more power, maybe 50 -70 hp more ( Stock is 180 hp ). It just feels "underpowered" to me, even with the 4.90 gears, but it keeps on pulling. 

It's not a "hot-rod", to be sure, and I specifically avoided the "SC" Supercharged model ( 210 hp ), after hearing about issues with them. 

Tight Lines !


----------



## KingKrimpet

nissan11 said:


> thank you. Its a little too tough for most people, so you aren't alone in your feeling of demasculinity.


lol


----------



## kurazy kracka

I picked this up over fall, had to sell my 6.0 on 37s :'(









2010 off-road model.
It gets the job done and is extremely practical for surf fishing but it's boring as hell to drive. Gonna pick up a toy sometime this year.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

great looking car !!
why do you think it is boring ????


----------



## kurazy kracka

it's just a normal every day car. Prior i had a lifted diesel f250, a lifted diesel excursion, a built gto....stuff that was fun to drive lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL

ah ok - got it.

at 70 years old, I tend to go a much less aggressive route.
Your new car is my cup of tea. And I am partial to the white SUV.


----------



## kurazy kracka

I'm all about white cars since my f250, I prefer them now. I can't wait to get this on the sand though, it should do well. Dana 40 rear, electronic locker in the rear, skid plates, etc. The plastic floor for the rear cargo area makes it real easy for clean up too. Extremely practical fishing vehicle and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Benji

Haven't ever found anything practical "fun" to drive.


----------



## DaBig2na

kurazy kracka said:


> I picked this up over fall, had to sell my 6.0 on 37s :'(
> 
> 2010 off-road model.
> It gets the job done and is extremely practical for surf fishing but it's boring as hell to drive. Gonna pick up a toy sometime this year.


KK it looks really good dude!! I'm sure your new bride will enjoy it as well instead of climbing into a jacked up truck.. If was anything like Bad350's . As long as it rides good on the highway, does what it needs to on the sand is what matters.
I love white vehicles for myself. Every vehicle I own is white, all my company cars were white...Now you need to drag your Candy Ass down in April ..


----------



## kurazy kracka

DaBig2na said:


> KK it looks really good dude!! I'm sure your new bride will enjoy it as well instead of climbing into a jacked up truck.. If was anything like Bad350's . As long as it rides good on the highway, does what it needs to on the sand is what matters.
> I love white vehicles for myself. Every vehicle I own is white, all my company cars were white...Now you need to drag your Candy Ass down in April ..


Yea I'll be sticking to white from here on. It wasn't quick as tall as Chris's but still a big girl. 
What turns on in April? That's big bass n blues here and doing a tarpon charter in the keys at end of the month.


----------



## DaBig2na

Drum should be turning on about then.. Hopefully the Tree Hugging Bird Nazis Won't close The Point down because the American Oystercatchers and Plovers are having sex As they've done in years past. Bring some Busch Beer and maybe Garbo will teach you how to cast a Heaver... I hope he is still around come April.


----------



## Garboman

DaBig2na said:


> Drum should be turning on about then.. Hopefully the Tree Hugging Bird Nazis Won't close The Point down because the American Oystercatchers and Plovers are having sex As they've done in years past. Bring some Busch Beer and maybe Garbo will teach you how to cast a Heaver... I hope he is still around come April.


Yeah Kracka I will be happy to teach you a little to throw a heaver, will even let you borrow one of mine if you are around me on the beach. I was practicing my pendulum cast for an hour here in KDH this morning. Wonder why I waited so long for the pendulum, the way I am doing it is actually pretty compact and does not take up as much space as my previous styles did.
It bombs it on out there.

I checked this thread thinking Dave had been let back on, and he was giving us an update on his Locker's. Guess Dave is still down for the count...

Jam has a Xterra.

In 1987 I had a one ton GMC Sierra jacked up with a four inch lift and 38" inch Monster Mudders, it had a 327 Corvette motor in it and four speed manual transmission, but it was real slow with the big tires. My Father hated that truck, I likely will never buy a jacked up vehicle again, as long as I don't go in dicey areas my Grand Cherokee goes down the beach and road much more smoothly than that GMC vibrating wailing monster (it would wail when you got the 4-barrel on the Holley carb opened up, in a foot race the Grand Cherokee would smoke it in a 1/4 mile race.

So many Cops on the OBX hunting for infractions you cannot get much over the speed limit these days before you have Blue Lights a flashing in your rear view mirror. For some reason I think about a Ford F150 second generation Lightning for driving to the pier parking lot from time to time. No 4x4 but it makes a nice grocery getter and makes the right kind of growl when the supercharger gets spinning..


----------



## kurazy kracka

Garboman said:


> Yeah Kracka I will be happy to teach you a little to throw a heaver, will even let you borrow one of mine if you are around me on the beach. I was practicing my pendulum cast for an hour here in KDH this morning. Wonder why I waited so long for the pendulum, the way I am doing it is actually pretty compact and does not take up as much space as my previous styles did.
> It bombs it on out there.
> 
> I checked this thread thinking Dave had been let back on, and he was giving us an update on his Locker's. Guess Dave is still down for the count...
> 
> Jam has a Xterra.
> 
> In 1987 I had a one ton GMC Sierra jacked up with a four inch lift and 38" inch Monster Mudders, it had a 327 Corvette motor in it and four speed manual transmission, but it was real slow with the big tires. My Father hated that truck, I likely will never buy a jacked up vehicle again, as long as I don't go in dicey areas my Grand Cherokee goes down the beach and road much more smoothly than that GMC vibrating wailing monster (it would wail when you got the 4-barrel on the Holley carb opened up, in a foot race the Grand Cherokee would smoke it in a 1/4 mile race.
> 
> So many Cops on the OBX hunting for infractions you cannot get much over the speed limit these days before you have Blue Lights a flashing in your rear view mirror. For some reason I think about a Ford F150 second generation Lightning for driving to the pier parking lot from time to time. No 4x4 but it makes a nice grocery getter and makes the right kind of growl when the supercharger gets spinning..


I have never even attempted to throw a conventional in my life, 1 birds nest and I don't think I would ever touch one again.

Funny you mentioned a lightning.......I'm highly considering picking this 03 up this weekend. I checked it out on Sunday and it was clean as can be, low miles too. (89k)


----------



## NC KingFisher

You know Garbo.........them Toyota tundras have an option for a blows.........here in the Chevy dealer world were going to start offering Whipple blowers as an accessory, looking forward to putting those on


----------



## Jollymon

kurazy kracka said:


> I have never even attempted to throw a conventional in my life, 1 birds nest and I don't think I would ever touch one again.
> 
> Funny you mentioned a lightning.......I'm highly considering picking this 03 up this weekend. I checked it out on Sunday and it was clean as can be, low miles too. (89k)


Sits too low and no extra space.You'll never get used to std.cab


----------



## kurazy kracka

Jollymon said:


> Sits too low and no extra space.You'll never get used to std.cab


Didn't end up buying it. It was gonna be just a weekend car so I'm not worried about space or height.


----------



## Garboman

NC KingFisher said:


> You know Garbo.........them Toyota tundras have an option for a blows.........here in the Chevy dealer world were going to start offering Whipple blowers as an accessory, looking forward to putting those on


I am now thinking about a new F150 with Ecoboost 2.7L the base model 4x4 is about $15K more than the used Lightnings and it goes down the sand just fine.

2.7L Ecoboost not quite as fast as the Lightning but faster than the 5.7 Hemi and the GM 5.3L. and cheaper than the 6.2L in a Silverado which is about $15K more minimum.

Wish GM would put the 6.2L in a base model Silverado 4x4 with plastic floor and seat and that would be what I would be most interested in.

Porpoises were blasting Trout or Sea Mullet this morning in fairly close, about 100 yards or so off the beach. Went Trout fishing by Avalon Pier this morning but nothing hit the Gulp tipped jigs.


----------



## Thunderchild

Man that is a sweet truck!! Enjoy it. Red Xterra is sweet.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Garboman said:


> I am now thinking about a new F150 with Ecoboost 2.7L the base model 4x4 is about $15K more than the used Lightnings and it goes down the sand just fine.
> 
> 2.7L Ecoboost not quite as fast as the Lightning but faster than the 5.7 Hemi and the GM 5.3L. and cheaper than the 6.2L in a Silverado which is about $15K more minimum.
> 
> Wish GM would put the 6.2L in a base model Silverado 4x4 with plastic floor and seat and that would be what I would be most interested in.
> 
> I saw alot of complaints about f150 with an ecoboost getting dug in right down to the frame in the sand...something about too much torque from that engine..I did alot of homework before purchasing and it all came down to tundra vs silverado.ruled out ford f150(getting stuck).. and dodge due to trans issues...nissan titan wasn't even in the running.Tundra did not have a locking rear diff or an auxilliary tranny cooler ...Chevy did ...went with the silverado with the 5.3l...couldn't be happier ...and I averaged 22.06 mpg on my last tank of gas ..that beats tundra by 7 mpg's ! ...I talked to several guys in the construction trade ..they have driven everything out there and seen all kinds of problems with every brand...they were big on GMC sierra as having the least issues..After driving a few sierras - I found the seat in both the slt and sle versions to be uncomfortable ..Silverado is the next of kin...and the seats were like sitting on my living rm couch..Sold.


----------



## TreednNC

Congrats. I just bought a 2012 with 96K. Love it so far!


----------



## nissan11

If the steering ever gets sloppy due to idler arm bushing wear I have found that bandit4x4 makes some bronze bushings that replace the factory plastic ones and last MUCH longer. 

If you do not upgrade the suspension and tires then the factory bushings will probably last you a long time.


----------



## kurazy kracka

I recently put a 2" lift with 33s on mine, makes it not so soccer mom looking


----------



## yerbyray

I guess that I ought to chime in....2015 Xterra S with less than 20k miles.


----------



## jef400dread

I'm considering an Xterra in the next few months. My hypothetical all in budget would be up to 15K. This will be my beach buggy, and back up vehicle. I'd want it to be reliable enough to make the 4hr trip from RVA to Hatteras without issues. I don't know much about these, mostly just what I've read in this thread. Typically I like to put some aftermarket wheels aggressive tires (Nitto Trailgrapplers have kept me happy) in a 33-35" size. The biggest size I can squeeze with a leveling kit, as adding a suspension lift isn't usually in my budget. I would be open to one that already had a modest suspension lift (up to 6").

Being that this is the 4x4 forum, and my intended use is for beach driving, i feel kind of inclined to only look at the Off-Road model. If I drop that requirement, and search autotrader for all 4x4 Xterra's the results are about 10x the results.

Can any current or former Xterra owning beach driver comment on the need of the Off-Road package?
Other than the 2004-2008 models, any other years to stay away from?


----------



## kurazy kracka

Off-road model isnt needed for beach, theres not really anything extra that you'd use on the beach over a standard one. Biggest you can fit is a 33" with a 2" lift being budget friendly. If you want 35s ve ready to spend a lot more to lift it up to clear them. 
As far as reliability, I bought my 2010 in October 2016 and have put a little over 45k miles on it. Been to FL twice, GA once, NJ and DE a million times, OBX once. Took it on the sand and it did absolutely amazing. Blew my 04 grand Cherokee out of the water 
I have 150k miles on mine now and only thing I've had is a cam sensor go bad.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

kurazy kracka said:


> Off-road model isnt needed for beach, theres not really anything extra that you'd use on the beach over a standard one. Biggest you can fit is a 33" with a 2" lift being budget friendly. If you want 35s ve ready to spend a lot more to lift it up to clear them.
> As far as reliability, I bought my 2010 in October 2016 and have put a little over 45k miles on it. Been to FL twice, GA once, NJ and DE a million times, OBX once. Took it on the sand and it did absolutely amazing. Blew my 04 grand Cherokee out of the water
> I have 150k miles on mine now and only thing I've had is a cam sensor go bad.


Just wait till the tranny blows up...they're famous for that ...Just ask your buddy lucky OC on SOL ...he cooked his tranny at AI one day....notoriously WEAK nissan trannies !


----------



## Jollymon

Pomatomus salta said:


> Just wait till the tranny blows up...they're famous for that ...Just ask your buddy lucky OC on SOL ...he cooked his tranny at AI one day....notoriously WEAK nissan trannies !


Leave the crossdressers out of this,


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> Just wait till the tranny blows up...they're famous for that ...Just ask your buddy lucky OC on SOL ...he cooked his tranny at AI one day....notoriously WEAK nissan trannies !


oh look here comes the clown spouting off while he knows nothing about shit. The transmissions are completely fine on them, the 05-09 had an issue with the radiator/trans cooler which would cause the fluids to mix and take the trans out. This can be fixed/avoided by installing an updated radiator. The other way people fix it is bypass the trans cooler in the radiator but then you're going to overheat it when wheelin'.

I'd swear you were queer as a 3 dollar bill for as much as you follow me and try to ride my ass.


----------



## 1BadF350

My suggestion would be to AIR DOWN (alot of folks skip this step because they are lazy or dumb or both). Yes you MIGHT be able to traverse certain sections of beach without airing down but you are cooking your transmission. You wont know this because vehicles mostly dont have transmission temp gauges. When I had my 350 yes it would work without airing down and 4wd high, but it took alot of skinny pedal and I watched my transmission temp gauge almost peg. 
Aired down to around 18psi and put it in 4wd low and she cruised right along on top of the sand and my transmission temps never got higher than around 100* over ambient air temp.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

kurazy kracka said:


> oh look here comes the clown spouting off while he knows nothing about shit. The transmissions are completely fine on them, the 05-09 had an issue with the radiator/trans cooler which would cause the fluids to mix and take the trans out. This can be fixed/avoided by installing an updated radiator. The other way people fix it is bypass the trans cooler in the radiator but then you're going to overheat it when wheelin'.
> 
> I'd swear you were queer as a 3 dollar bill for as much as you follow me and try to ride my ass.


At the very least- I would add an auxilliary trans cooler on that pos , change the tranny filter ,then do a complete changeover to amsoil signature series synthetic ATF.
Then do alot of praying every time you drive on the beach especially on a windless hot summer day !
Lmk when u need a tow off the beach ......lol


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh look here comes the clown spouting off while he knows nothing about shit. The transmissions are completely fine on them, the 05-09 had an issue with the radiator/trans cooler which would cause the fluids to mix and take the trans out. This can be fixed/avoided by installing an updated radiator. The other way people fix it is bypass the trans cooler in the radiator but then you're going to overheat it when wheelin'.
> 
> I'd swear you were queer as a 3 dollar bill for as much as you follow me and try to ride my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least- I would add an auxilliary trans cooler on that pos , change the tranny filter ,then do a complete changeover to amsoil signature series synthetic ATF.
> Then do alot of praying every time you drive on the beach especially on a windless hot summer day !
> Lmk when u need a tow off the beach ......lol
Click to expand...

You really are one ignorant stubborn prick for an old turd.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

Them 33 's ain't helping your tranny situation much either, especially if they have an aggressive tread pattern...Again I refer you to your favorite SOL forum...The late VA Earl had plenty of threads on there on the best type of tire to use for driving on the sand. A/T tires or "mudders" aren't recommended...plain old H/t smooth as possible are the ticket....Use that search button -Krack-ito !!!!


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> Them 33 's ain't helping your tranny situation much either, especially if they have an aggressive tread pattern...Again I refer you to your favorite SOL forum...The late VA Earl had plenty of threads on there on the best type of tire to use for driving on the sand. A/T tires or "mudders" aren't recommended...plain old H/t smooth as possible are the ticket....Use that search button -Krack-ito !!!!


No shit non-aggresive thread is best. 

Trans are stout in these, you're still talking out if your ass. Keep lurking and riding my dick.


----------



## Pomatomus salta

kurazy kracka said:


> No shit non-aggresive thread is best.
> 
> Trans are stout in these, you're still talking out if your ass. Keep lurking and riding my dick.


Now , now young man...you're getting so riled up by my suggestions to help out your potential tranny problem...that you can't even spell right..

it's tread and of .....

FWIW: I liked your f250 a whole lot better than what you got now.
and...even though my new vehicle came with an air cooled aux tranny cooler- I'm still thinking of adding this fan cooled one in the future...https://21motorsports.com/derale-15...MInK_l0pnt2wIVlhuBCh0jxwjuEAQYAiABEgLZA_D_BwE
I already did a complete purge of all the OEM fluid and converted to all AMSOIL...it runs 5 deg cooler already ,just swapping the fluid. 
AIMD is about 12 miles of beach to the VA line..That's alot of strain on any tranny ....


----------



## kurazy kracka

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit non-aggresive thread is best.
> 
> Trans are stout in these, you're still talking out if your ass. Keep lurking and riding my dick.
> 
> 
> 
> Now , now young man...you're getting so riled up by my suggestions to help out your potential tranny problem...that you can't even spell right..
> 
> it's tread and of .....
> 
> FWIW: I liked your f250 a whole lot better than what you got now.
> and...even though my new vehicle came with an air cooled aux tranny cooler- I'm still thinking of adding this fan cooled one in the future...https://21motorsports.com/derale-15...MInK_l0pnt2wIVlhuBCh0jxwjuEAQYAiABEgLZA_D_BwE
> I already did a complete purge of all the OEM fluid and converted to all AMSOIL...it runs 5 deg cooler already ,just swapping the fluid.
> AIMD is about 12 miles of beach to the VA line..That's alot of strain on any tranny ....
Click to expand...

There is no potential trans problem so I'm fine. Like I said before, the ontl issue is where the radiator on 05-09 mixing fluids and taking it out. People do overheat them if they just bypass the trans cooler instead of fixing the problem. I know all about aux trans coolers, I had a real nice one on my built gto. 

So did I but where I live and work it fit pretty much nowhere. We just picked up a 2014 loaded wrangler but it's too clean to fill with salt and sand, just a nice dd,


----------



## 1BadF350

In all honesty, unless your transmission is naturally prone to overheating, I dont think an aux cooler is really necessary. In late models, if your vehicle has a factory tow package you probably already have one. I think most people like to run in 4Hi, which is hard on the whole drivetrain. 
Im not saying aux trans coolers are a bad idea, i think they are good cheap insurance against heat related failures. Thats not to say they will absolutely prevent them. Some common sense driving technique go a long way.


----------

